# "Things are about to change" Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event



## ajaymailed (Sep 1, 2012)

*s9.postimage.org/o8i14391r/xlarge.jpg
source: Are These Nokia's New Lumia Windows Phones? (Updated)

I felt its important to create new thread even before phones release since this might well be Nokias last desperate attempt to survive in smartphone market. Its Game over for Nokia if Windows 8 Lumia series doesn't click on the market, there is only so much time left for Nokias cash reserves to dry up.

*End for Nokia if new Lumia phones fail: Analysts*

*Nokia, Microsoft head for 'Last Chance Saloon'*


> "This is very high stakes," said Canaccord Genuity analyst Michael Walkley. "Nokia bet everything on Windows, and if this doesn't succeed the next step might be having to do what's best for shareholders, and that might include selling off key assets or selling the whole company."


on the bright side


> "Everybody's liking what they see coming from Microsoft with the Windows 8 (mobile) platform from the user experience perspective and the integration perspective," said Bill Versen, a Verizon Wireless executive who works with business customers on their smartphone strategies.
> 
> 
> 
> "Enterprises have Windows-based platforms they're using for their businesses. They've been waiting for Microsoft to mobilize that in a user-accepted way," he added.




*s8.postimage.org/d11u9qwad/Things_Are_About_To_Change_Nokia.png
Source: *"Things Are About To Change, According To Nokia Teaser Clip For September 5th Event [VIDEO] | Redmond Pie*
hope this women in red dress will change Nokias fortunes bring in some lady luck


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2012)

if nokia adopts android then only it'll survive


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2012)

I really want nokia to survive...samsung is dominating the mobile industry like anything....Compitition is always good for people..

Nokia should do anything and everything to survive...they can have more meego phones , update symbian and surprise people, keep its ego and get android on some handsets

I dont think WM platform can alone save nokia


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Nokia should do anything and everything to survive...they can have more meego phones , update symbian and surprise people, keep its ego and get android on some handsets


They need money for R&D to keep up different platforms, which they don't really have.  Its may be too late to decide upon Android, should have done earlier. Right now its downsizing, Massive Layoffs, Selling Assets, abandoning assembly lines etc. If this continues company needs restructuring/ bankruptcy/ sale and then decide on strategy.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2012)

This was the same condition Sony Ericsson was facing ....they rapidly reduced there number of handsets in market and concentrated on limited numbers...also they cashed upon one of there core competency - the design 

Even Nokia have some great competency like build quality,signal reception, camera ...soo they should reinvent themself with limited handsets.

The new handsets in the picture is definitely good looking..


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 1, 2012)

good looking!!! :what:
They look fuc.kin' awesome


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 1, 2012)

I would rather buy a Nokia than a Samsung. Period.


----------



## purnaprusty66 (Sep 1, 2012)

Really it is a good looking. I want to purchase Nokia. How much cost ?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^ company is not on sale yet


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 1, 2012)

awaiting for sep 5th....hope nokia comes back with a bang.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 with PureView revealed, includes 4.5-inch display | The Verge

Rumours say the new device could be a Pureview Lumia. The model number is Lumia 920 (look at the time in the picture) and it is supposed to have a 4.5-inch display with PureView and WP8.




kiranbhat said:


> if nokia adopts android then only it'll survive


And your argument is based on what?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

Indians are obsessed with Samsung and Android whatever their use is. If Nokia wants to make a comeback they need to launch these mobiles at aggressive pricepoint and show better ads. Ads that bring some meaning rather than an auto with a fan on top (WTH was that!!!).


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2012)

@krow
all peoples dont like windows on their cellphone, and about symbian thats very old and crap and buggy os.
Thats y i told y they can't introduce android platform based smartphone or cellphone


----------



## Anorion (Sep 1, 2012)

Indians are obsessed with Nokia


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

@krow
see this links and i hope u can understand

Windows Phone To Top iOS Market Share By 2016, IDC Says - Forbes

Android Grabs 52.5% of Global Mobile OS Market | TechnoBuffalo

@krow
see this links and i hope u can understand

*www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/06/06/windows-phone-to-top-ios-market-share-by-2016-idc-says/

www.technobuffalo.com/companies/google/android/android-grabs-52-5-of-global-mobile-os-market/

@krow
see this links and i hope u can understand

*www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/06/06/windows-phone-to-top-ios-market-share-by-2016-idc-says/

www.technobuffalo.com/companies/google/android/android-grabs-52-5-of-global-mobile-os-market/


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 1, 2012)

Andriod - Tech savvy adventurous type
iOS - For lazy ass rich *******s who love to flaunt
Windows - For lazy ass rich people with liking for better hardware,design,looks

So IMO its Windows &(not vs) Andriod...
iOS can go to hell


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2012)

Though I am more into Android, it would be sad to see Nokia die just like that. I hope that they do something good on the 5th.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



kiranbhat said:


> @krow
> see this links and i hope u can understand
> 
> Windows Phone To Top iOS Market Share By 2016, IDC Says - Forbes
> ...



First of all, please avoid SMS lingo. "y","u", etc.

Android has over 50% market share, but there are so many manufacturers. Nokia's decision to avoid Android was smart. The decision to abandon Meego was not so smart.

As of now, Nokia has offers a unique UI with WP. Other manufacturers make Windows Phones too, but Nokia is among the few that do rather than being one among thousands of Android makers.

Besides, if I were you, I would not compare US figures with the Indian market. Nokia Ngage was a flop in America, but a massive hit in India.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Though I am more into Android, it would be sad to see Nokia die just like that. I hope that they do something good on the 5th.



Hope it's android though the chances are 0.0000001%



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Though I am more into Android, it would be sad to see Nokia die just like that. I hope that they do something good on the 5th.



Hope it's android though the chances are 0.0000001%

android+nokia= Death of all other companies??


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> Andriod - Tech savvy adventurous type
> iOS - For lazy ass rich *******s who love to flaunt
> Windows - For lazy ass rich people with liking for better hardware,design,looks
> 
> ...


iOS for lazy ass rich people??? huh?? all high end android phones cost 30k+, so if someone can afford a high end android, they can easily afford an iPhone. iOS is the reason android exists, and IMO iOS has better apps than android.........

P.S I'm no apple fanatic, I have an android.....


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> iOS for lazy ass rich people??? huh?? all high end android phones cost 30k+, so if someone can afford a high end android, they can easily afford an iPhone. iOS is the reason android exists, and IMO iOS has better apps than android.........
> 
> P.S I'm no apple fanatic, I have an android.....


Small piece of advice: Ignore the bait.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

^ nah I'm in no mood for a flame war, but its hard to ignore ignorance.....


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2012)

The way I see it, I used to dream about owning a WP6 phone when I was a child since, those were like "PC's". Tremendous potential.
But when I actually became capable of buying my own smartphone I had to go with Android, since WP6 was obsolete, and WP7 was radically different and/or limited.
In short, Android achieved what WP could have achieved a long time ago.

I don't adore Nokia because of their selection with 'only' WP and to completely abandon Meego, still it would be sad to see it dissolve like that.


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 1, 2012)

Is there any credible info over why Nokia didn't adopt Android and chose Microsoft instead after Symbians failure. ofcourse we can always speculate reasons, i tried to google it but couldn't come up with anything good. Its said to be El Ops decision, but how did they chose Microsoft. They could have adopted both Win & Android like Sammy or HTC.



> I don't adore Nokia because of their selection with 'only' WP and to completely abandon Meego, still it would be sad to see it dissolve like that.


if they had strategy of releasing phones with different platforms (Meego, Symbian, Android etc) and hold on to the one which clicked on the market, they may be in a better situation today.
Sammy & HTC certainly did that.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



theserpent said:


> Hope it's android though the chances are 0.0000001%



they'll have to go the android route. at least in the lower section. how long will they milk the ancient S40. Nokia offers only a single sub 10k smartphone in the form of Nokia 500 which is a superb flop whereas Samsung (ignoring Sony, HTC, moto, etc) offers half a dozen smartphone already. and soon that number will double with addition of more mobiles or pricecut on existing ones. Nokia is currently labeling almost all S40 mobiles as smartphone when it is a feature phone platform and can't multitask. And making it multitask means rewriting a whole lot of the OS again (at least the kernel) and as now Accenture handles Symbian R&D it is extremely unlikely they'll waste resource on a dead platform.

WP8 will bring in a lot of cash but it won't stop Nokia's downfall unless they find a way to fix the lower section. Moreover these new mobiles will surely cost a lot. I am expecting a 30k+ pricetag on both and most will simply point to Samsung or HTC mobiles with quad cores. Even when WP with a single core performs (smoothness) is better than a Android with dual core.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay this looks really interesting. I agree that pricing and marketing will be the main factors. India is a big big Market. Hope they keep this in Mind. I don't think Nokia will ever go the Android way. They need to. But they won't.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 2, 2012)

*@ Sam*

I agree with that s40 point of yours. Indeed makes a hell lot of sense. Nokia has got it wrong in the sub 10k market like you pointed and s40 is outmatched as well
as outnumbered by android here. Nokia has to either build a significant platform from scratch or embrace something significant. Maybe resurrect meego for sub 10k phones. 

Above that, should be wp8 as seen in current lumia series. s40 has to go for nokia having a chance to rise again.

They've got a good platform for top end. Should have something like that in the lower end of the spectrum.

p.s (Those asha smartphones are nothing but crap for their asking price. Resistive touchscreen in this age?? Come on nokia....)


----------



## KDroid (Sep 2, 2012)

They shouldn't have let Meego go in the First place. I don't know why they did that. lol it seems they've a problem with Linux.


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 2, 2012)

> p.s (Those asha smartphones are nothing but crap for their asking price. Resistive touchscreen in this age?? Come on nokia....)


I ve wondered the same thing, when Android was devouring everyone else, Nokia had C Series resistive touchscreen models in mid to low price range. They continued to release resistive touch screens in Sub-10K Range.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 2, 2012)

Nokia should aim for this- *Mer OS*


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 2, 2012)

When is it up for sale ???


----------



## Raghaw Rai (Sep 2, 2012)

Nokia will rock with windows phone 8


----------



## elafanto (Sep 2, 2012)

Why do NOKIA provide 1 Ghz proccy with Asha S40, and not with Lumia 610, and show off it. They thing Indian consumer is ***t.


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 2, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> When is it up for sale ???


no not so early, Nokia will be up for sale when Lumia WP8 also fails and company is out of cash.


----------



## funskar (Sep 2, 2012)

Elop would b very happy with this situation..
Seems soon Ms gonna buy nokia.


P.s - This F*c*ing ex Ms ceo elop almost ruined nokia


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 2, 2012)

funskar said:


> Elop would b very happy with this situation..
> Seems soon Ms gonna buy nokia.
> 
> 
> P.s - This F*c*ing ex Ms ceo elop almost ruined nokia


could it have been possible that MS influenced Elop to go for Windows Phone. I dunno how does it work, there should be board of directors and major shareholders who should agree with the decision, but how did Nokia board made such decision. When El-Op joined Nokia, Android was rising fast from almost nothing to capturing quarter of global smartphone market, he didn't have much time for sure.


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2012)

That YELLOW one on the #1 post, reminds me of MULTIMETER!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 5, 2012)

Actually Nokia has nothing special in any segment as for now and they need to fix this soon if they want to survive.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2012)

^Don't forget the Nokia N8 and the Nokia 808 , so called 41MP camera phone (their marketing gimmick).
-----------------------------
I really don't understand why Nokia is not going for AnDroids.Is it becuase of the TIe-up with Mircosoft ?
People love Nokia , but unfortunately they love AnDroids more than Nokia.
I just wished Droids had a decent battery life.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

even noobs will research when the asking price is 30k+


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

any one able to watch nokia live web cast. Its showing "The service is unavailable".

update:- streaming video now, but no audio..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ Link for the webcast?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here you go -> Webcast - Nokia


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ^Don't forget the Nokia N8 and the Nokia 808 , so called 41MP camera phone (their marketing gimmick).
> -----------------------------
> I really don't understand why Nokia is not going for AnDroids.Is it becuase of the TIe-up with Mircosoft ?
> People love Nokia , but unfortunately they love AnDroids more than Nokia.
> I just wished Droids had a decent battery life.



Perfect example of a completely ignorant post. You have never used the Nokia 808 PureView and yet you will call it a marketing gimmick. When respected photography sites like dpreview have said the camera is no gimmick, on what do you base your opinion on? I have used the PureView and the pictures are purely stunning for a phone camera. It beats most point and shoot cameras easily. For photography and video recording, the 808 is better than iPhone and Galaxy SIII.

Review: Nokia 808 PureView: Digital Photography Review


			
				dpreview said:
			
		

> One of the reasons why Nokia has incorporated such a high pixel count is to allow the 808 to produce better quality _lower-resolution _images (3MP, 5MP or 8MP).
> 
> There are inexpensive compact cameras that offer more  photographer-friendly features than the 808, but *as a cameraphone, the  Nokia blows its competition out of the water*, and *significantly narrows  the gap between dedicated cameras and portable communications devices to  the point where ultimate convergence seems all but inevitable* (and  probably sooner than some commentators had realised).
> 
> The 808 proves that Nokia can innovate, and its *PureView technology has  piqued the interest of serious photographers*, being one of the most  important innovations - arguably _the_ most important - in mobile  photography since the smarphone era dawned five or so years ago. As  such, the 808 is intriguing not just in itself, but because of what it  represents. Things could be about to get interesting...




I've had enough of people posting crap about why Nokia didn't choose Android. It is not going to happen. Any more rubbish post about that and I will delete them. Even for low-end phones, Nokia will slowly phase out Symbian and introduce Windows Phones. They signed an exclusivity deal with Microsoft. This means no matter what, they will not go for Android or any other OS.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 6, 2012)

The next batch of Nokia's truly look interesting. I have seen a lot of adoption lately of Nokia phones. A lot of them are quite oblivious to the restrictions Win 7.x poses but they have been primed by iOS into thinking that limitations are part of such high end offerings. Also the fact that both iOS and Wins give a much smoother experience with inferior hardware makes Android look pale in comparison. Which is a pity considering how us Android users know that the OS has much more to offer. But since a lot of users don't really use all the features, they never feel hit by a wall of restrictions. 

A lot of my friends have opted for Android because they couldn't afford an iPhone. If Win 8 is as good as it sounds, then coupled with Nokia, I see a lot of people shifting to the Nokias of the future. Especially considering the tight integration with the Win tablet etc...

Things look interesting for Nokia


----------



## rider (Sep 6, 2012)

I can feel positive vibes that nokia will be back in future market soon. For this first they should sell Lumia phones for negligible profit margin.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



Krow said:


> Perfect example of a completely ignorant post. You have never used the Nokia 808 PureView and yet you will call it a marketing gimmick. When respected photography sites like dpreview have said the camera is no gimmick, on what do you base your opinion on? I have used the PureView and the pictures are purely stunning for a phone camera. It beats most point and shoot cameras easily. For photography and video recording, the 808 is better than iPhone and Galaxy SIII.
> 
> Review: Nokia 808 PureView: Digital Photography Review
> 
> ...


The important concept is the Pure View and Over Sampling technology used in it. ANd not the , 41Mega Pixel sensor itself.
41MegaPixel sensor does helps in producing excellent and one of the best quality images at 8Mpx , but consider comparing it to a photo taken at 41Mega pixel by a camera instead.

No wonder , its a break-through in cameraphone , but saying its a real 41megapixel cameraphone still makes me wonder.

41 MegaPixel is a trick(a real one , but still a trick ). Can you get the same quality images at 41Mega Pixel(in full resolution) that you can bring at 8mega Pixel(in full resolution) in the same device ?? Nope.

41mega Pixel sensor is there to enhance picture quality at lower resolution using over sampling. It helps in getting more detailed images and better zoom.

I never heard that a phone with 5 mega pixel sensor will make 1.3Mega pixel photo better and 5 Mega Pixel picture not so great(unless using the new technology ). 



> Its not about the number of pixels that you have , its basically how you use those number of pixels.



These days , Nokia is branding its newer phone as pureview cameraphone, rather than sporting the amount of mega pixels invovled. Which is more wiser and realistic than throwing the word about a 41 mega pixel cameraphone.



> I've had enough of people posting crap about why Nokia didn't choose Android. It is not going to happen. Any more rubbish post about that and I will delete them. Even for low-end phones, Nokia will slowly phase out Symbian and introduce Windows Phones. They signed an exclusivity deal with Microsoft. This means no matter what, they will not go for Android or any other OS.



People asking/posting about Why Nokia didn't choose Android isn't totally a Crap.Deleting posts like that would mean that you are not allowing people to express their opinion on what could have happened if Nokia were to choose android. Although , its a completely different fact that Nokia is currently not going to go Android.
You want to kill "What If ?". huh...

Btw, we are none to say that what Nokia will do in its future.Its all buisness, they can change their policy and deals for their survival.So if someone thinks its not gonna happen ever , might get wrong.

Anyways we can only expect  , not plan or confirm.

And after all , it was not me saying that its a complete marketing gimmick. If you will go through the post you will notice that I mentioned its "so called " , which means many people are buzzing about the real quality of 41mp. If you were to understand the meaning of the post I made , it clearly expresses that Nokia N8 and Nokia 808 are outstanding camera phones right now.I replied it for the question made by the user above me , that Nokia does have outstanding devices in Camera segment. 

I think , It was you who took it as a meaningless ignorant post , becuase either I lack the way to express or because you don't to how to get things altogether.
And , fanciboy you are not the only one here , amonst those who have used N808 , so stop brandishing that experience. I mean , seriously thats quite a rude way to go up against a comment .


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2012)

Even at 38 MP, the quality is pretty good. This is no marketing gimmick. They said its a 41 MP sensor, not that it's a 41 MP camera.

No one wants to know what if Nokia had chosen Android everytime there's a Nokia discussion. Their windows phones are better than most of the Android drivel out there. My comment was a general remark against going offtopic.

Edit : Lol, did you just say fanciboy? You don't have to be fancy to try out Nokia 808. And if I've used it and found that the camera is not a gimmick, I have every right to say so.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

I still wonder why people consider so much ,in fact almost everything about the MegaPixel size when talking about hte picture quality , specially with the new emerging technologies.
As far as 38MP pic is concerned , there is no use of such high resolution pics as such. Someone will click a 38 or 34 MegaPixel Picture simply just to get a very big print.Well , IMO it will not be wise to get such a big print using a phone's camera. Pro's will always use DSLR instead.

They have somehow integrated that huge 41Megapixel sensor to aid in getting outstanding pics at real-life resolution(5 mega-pixel , 8Mpx, ..).
There was quite lesser point in giving the ability to snap a 38mp pic.

Anyways , it was not such a good idea for me to get us off topic. 



> No one wants to know what if Nokia had chosen Android everytime there's a Nokia discussion. Their windows phones are better than most of the Android drivel out there.


I haven't come across any WP8 yet in my hands .SO I have no opinions on this.
I hope whatver you mentioned for Nokia WP8 comes true.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

You should read this : 

Image sensor format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


and this : 

Nokia 808 PureView - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> PureView Pro specifications
> Sensor
> 41 megapixel CMOS image sensor, 1/1.2" image sensor format with 7728 x 5368 pixels, pixel size: 1.4 microns.
> Lens
> ...



That clearly states the active area is resulting in a 41 mp sensor, also the size of the sensor is pretty big for a phone camera. 

While a DSLR released by pentax is 2010 the 40mp 645D has a 1.7 x 1.3 inch sensor

So the sensor size compared to a good quality DSLR camera is very small, thus it is stupid to compare the quality of the nokia phone with a DSLR or even a point to shoot camera.



Rishi. said:


> I still wonder why people consider so much ,in fact almost everything about the MegaPixel size when talking about hte picture quality , specially with the new emerging technologies.
> As far as 38MP pic is concerned , there is no use of such high resolution pics as such. Someone will click a 38 or 34 MegaPixel Picture simply just to get a very big print.Well , IMO it will not be wise to get such a big print using a phone's camera. Pro's will always use DSLR instead.
> 
> They have somehow integrated that huge 41Megapixel sensor to aid in getting outstanding pics at real-life resolution(5 mega-pixel , 8Mpx, ..).
> ...




I have used a pre-testing beta device samsung wp8 tablet. ( sorry cant post info about it as it is a little hush-hush) Its pretty good, i was not allowed to see the hardware specs but my guess is it was running a dual core 1.2ghz processor + 512mb ram atleast and the experience was fluid. The build quality was okay. But i cant say much more about it at this point in time


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

^
Well , I saw some people comparing its pic at pureview mode to a Mark 5D III camera , which has 21MP sensor. and is quite expensive camera. They said the results were quite good. i mean difference wasn't that high. 

Well , it certainly gives normal point and shoot camera run for money.No doubt , buts still a phone.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



Rishi. said:


> ^
> Well , I saw some people comparing its pic at pureview mode to a Mark 5D III camera , which has 21MP sensor. and is quite expensive camera. They said the results were quite good. i mean difference wasn't that high.
> 
> Well , it certainly gives normal point and shoot camera run for money.No doubt , buts still a phone.



Yes that is something people dont understand. like suppose i have a run of the mill 12mp camera. i get a normal DSLR like a nikon D3100 then the jump in quality will be 2x at 2x the price, but as i keep on going higher and getting much more expensive cameras say like 3x price of nikon d3100 then the jump in quality will be 0.2x

No doubt the camera quality is amazing, but still to spend so much money on a camera phone is putting your money in fire, id rather get a DSLR and a normal phone for that much


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2012)

Pureview is a potential gamechanger. I wouldn't be surprised to see people expecting more from their phone cameras and switching to Nokia for Pureview.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

but at what price ? 35k i believe it is selling for ? no thanks a DSLR + phone

and lets face it, a phone camera will never be able to beat a DSLR

32k ~ 

*www.flipkart.com/nikon-d3100-slr/p/itmczc2ggnynxkft?pid=CAMCVYDJFGDFZJAG&ref=f678a52c-e3fa-43ed-ad97-56dcf29ec1aa @ 29k


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2012)

IMHO , the Nokia 808 is a handy tool for the people , who already own a DSLR and don't want to carry the bulky thing everywhere , but can't sacrifice image quality as well. 
Its most llikely to be the choice of people who are looking for an excellent camera phone.
undoubtedly the best one.

But if someone buys it mainly to serve the purpose of a camera , then its not wise.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia loses in pricing, every fking time. Morons.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 6, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> ^
> Well , I saw some people comparing its pic at pureview mode to a Mark 5D III camera , which has 21MP sensor. and is quite expensive camera. They said the results were quite good. i mean difference wasn't that high.
> 
> Well , it certainly gives normal point and shoot camera run for money.No doubt , buts still a phone.



it is not megapixel which make Mark or similar range DSRL much better than camera phone..its other factors like low light performance ,speed performance,noise reduction,manual controls like exposure iso white balance,RAW and so on..
no photographer who want to earn money will use pure view instead of DSLR (unless working on some specific project or maybe in emergency)..

pureview is best among camera phone and can be compared with low range DSLR too(for day light photo) ,but those who use DSLR dont use (or should not use) DSLR only for MP but for other reason as specified above..

i doubt pureview can give better result than low end DSLR + 50mm prime in even day light ...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 6, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Nokia loses in pricing, every fking time. Morons.



Hope they price 820 and 920 reasonably in india.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

so let wp8 flop...nokia got backup plan to jump into android or meegO


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &amp;amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th even*



pratyush997 said:


> so let wp8 flop...nokia got backup plan to jump into android or meegO



dont think wp8 will be a flop. looks like its one of the fluid and stable os. if it gets app support wp8 is gonna rock.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 6, 2012)

currently there are very few useful apps in  win 8 app store...MS need to improve the number of apps to attract more users..

this is more important for Indian users as Indian companies are much slower in releasing their apps..even android don't have all apps which should be there...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ Please list useful apps you require..


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 6, 2012)

mastervk said:


> currently there are very few useful apps in  win 8 app store...MS need to improve the number of apps to attract more users..
> this is more important for Indian users as Indian companies are much slower in releasing their apps..even android don't have all apps which should be there...


They do have  total of 1 Lac apps, but it needs to compete from both iOS & Android while attracting more developers. The small user base is not helping either. Android took the world by storm, devoured every Single OS except for iOS. They are simply getting crushed in the competition. They need aggressive marketing and phones priced competitively with range of models.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Things are about to change&amp;quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



ajaymailed said:


> They do have  total of 1 Lac apps, but it needs to compete from both iOS & Android while attracting more developers. The small user base is not helping either. Android took the world by storm, devoured every Single OS except for iOS. They are simply getting crushed in the competition. They need aggressive marketing and phones priced competitively with range of models.



Yes but the problem is that the wp8 requires a decent amount of processing power to run. And nokia is not OEM like samsung as a result the amount of money they end up paying just for the hardware is pretty high then add on royalties to ms and all that.

Its like Nokia developed "x" phone for 100USD. 

What this means is that the total cost of the hardware in the phone = 90$ 
And additional money is gone into the design of the phone = 10$ 

Another factor to take into consideration is that how nokia pays royalty to microsoft for each phone sold. So unless Nokia will be able to make a big splash into the scene, iOs and Android will rule the roost. 

Now depending on the number of phones nokia manages to sell, the cost of production of hardware will go down. 

if nokia makes 100,000 pieces then suppose the phone costs 80$ and for 200,000 it costs 75$. So as the numbers rake up and nokia is able to maintain the same given price point then nokia will be able to make profit. 

Another reason why apple always makes money is that they develop a phone say cost = 100$, order 1 million pieces @ 65$ and retail at 400$, apples bank account is run basically on the fact of large volumes, because they have been able to develop a os and a basic benchmark - iphone

I think that unless microsoft is really able to turn things around with something revolutionary on their apps / user experience then nokia is going down the drain and android / iOS is the way to go .


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

Nokia Faqed up....42k for lumia 920 and for 31k Lumia 820
LINK

Nokia Faqed up....42k for lumia 920 and for 31k Lumia 820
LINK


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2012)

those are with LTE. Here it should get priced around 30/35k.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

^^Don't think so...bro..its 42k to be precise n they are cheaper in foreign compared to india..so it ain't gonna be less than 39k or 38k in any faqin case....


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 6, 2012)

*Nokia share price slumps as Lumia 920 fails to convince investors*


> “People were looking for something that would dazzle. Most investors will view it as evolutionary, not revolutionary. Nokia has made some good progress, but investors were looking for quantum leaps. We didn’t get that.”
> 
> Windows Phone 8, however, might have several factors in its favor. It is similar to the Windows 8 desktop and tablet software to be released October 26, making it easier for developers to write apps for both. Microsoft hopes this will boost the platform’s popularity.
> 
> “The big difference versus Android is that there is a big Microsoft developer base that will catch on quicker, once there is a sufficient customer base,” said Magnus Jern, founder and chief executive of Barcelona-based Golden Gekko, which has created Windows Phone apps for Heathrow Airport and for Yellow Pages in many European countries.


----------



## mastervk (Sep 7, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Please list useful apps you require..



i would like apps for Indian railway ,apps providing city specific information (local metro,local bus etc), banking apps(icic ,citi ,hdfc etc) ,website specific apps (flipkart,cinema,etc),news apps(TOI etc) (there is a  TOI app in win8 store)..
then utility apps(like zip code,std code information)..

i have not checked mobile app store so below apps might already be available :
for mobile there should be apps like Endomondo ,simple task manager (like any.do),various image processing/manipulation  apps etc


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 7, 2012)

The amazing science behind the Nokia Lumia 920 camera - the second phase of PureView - GSMArena Blog


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



mastervk said:


> i would like apps for Indian railway ,apps providing city specific information (local metro,local bus etc), banking apps(icic ,citi ,hdfc etc) ,website specific apps (flipkart,cinema,etc),news apps(TOI etc) (there is a  TOI app in win8 store)..
> then utility apps(like zip code,std code information)..
> 
> i have not checked mobile app store so below apps might already be available :
> for mobile there should be apps like Endomondo ,simple task manager (like any.do),various image processing/manipulation  apps etc



MS cant do anything about indian railways app ! If WP eats majority of indian smartphone share in coming future maybe devs will take interest in making such apps same goes for flipkart app and banking apps. For city specific information (local metro,local bus etc) i am pretty sure new nokia drive (nokia transport to be exact) will provide such information (atleast in select cities )!



reniarahim1 said:


> The amazing science behind the Nokia Lumia 920 camera - the second phase of PureView - GSMArena Blog


Dont know why they decided to fake those initial samples photos if indeed this much efforts has been put into the camera of 920


----------



## mastervk (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



nikufellow said:


> MS cant do anything about indian railways app ! If WP eats majority of indian smartphone share in coming future maybe devs will take interest in making such apps same goes for flipkart app and banking apps. For city specific information (local metro,local bus etc) i am pretty sure new nokia drive (nokia transport to be exact) will provide such information (atleast in select cities )!



yes MS can't do anything about these apps..only when windows phone becomes popular these apps will come and port of popular apps in ios/android will be developed for win store..but win mobile need to be really good for people to move from iphone/android as early adopters might not have these apps (at least US specific apps should be there as US customers matters most for mobile companies)


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



mastervk said:


> yes MS can't do anything about these apps..only when windows phone becomes popular these apps will come and port of popular apps in ios/android will be developed for win store..but win mobile need to be really good for people to move from iphone/android as early adopters might not have these apps (at least US specific apps should be there as US customers matters most for mobile companies)



Well even mango aka WP7.5 was a good enough OS but it lacked many things wp8 sure seems to rectify many of the WP7 shortcomings lets wait and see how things work out ! 
Still i guess an average indian buyer would be interested only in UI and to some extent the 'NOKIA' branding should help not the exact app count !


----------



## mastervk (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*

yes average Indian might not need all these apps and Nokia and blackberry are still good brand name for Indian customers but then average Indian would like low cost mobiles too and a win8 mobile in 10k-15k or even sub 10k range will definitely be a hit in India..(though i doubt that there can be sub 10k win8 nokia mobile)..
for those who are already using iphone/high end android cost of moving from one app system to another will also be quite high...


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: &quot;Things are about to change&quot; Nokias decisive do or die moment on Sept 5th event*



mastervk said:


> yes average Indian might not need all these apps and Nokia and blackberry are still good brand name for Indian customers but then average Indian would like low cost mobiles too and a win8 mobile in 10k-15k or even sub 10k range will definitely be a hit in India..(though i doubt that there can be sub 10k win8 nokia mobile)..
> for those who are already using iphone/high end android cost of moving from one app system to another will also be quite high...


920 and 820 will surely be out of reach for many but budget minded wp's might come in future i hope its not too late though !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2012)

mastervk said:


> i would like apps for Indian railway ,apps providing city specific information (local metro,local bus etc), banking apps(icic ,citi ,hdfc etc) ,website specific apps (flipkart,cinema,etc),news apps(TOI etc) (there is a  TOI app in win8 store)..
> then utility apps(like zip code,std code information)..
> 
> i have not checked mobile app store so below apps might already be available :
> for mobile there should be apps like Endomondo ,simple task manager (like any.do),various image processing/manipulation  apps etc


All WP7 apps work in WP8
so indian rail app, metro apps, some banking apps(mobile website for each bank is available anyway) , flipkart, bookmyshow, TOI, ET , and all utility apps are their
other apps you mentioned are also available for WP7

And if you're talking about W8 then all the apps will definitely come to it because all laptops + tablet pc sold from oct 26 will be W8 so it will be a big market for app developers and they will definetly port their apps to W8


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2012)

WP8 and W8 are on a centric platform and share the shame kernel (Windows NT). SO porting apps will be easy.  It will be Droid killer , once it gets popular and people understand the benefits.


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 7, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> WP8 and W8 are on a centric platform and share the shame kernel (Windows NT). SO porting apps will be easy.  It will be Droid killer , once it gets popular and people understand the benefits.



no way its gonna be a droid killer ! - LOL open source vs closed ecosystem ! WP can never beat droid in terms of sheer customization possible it provides but maybe it'll kill RIM  !


----------

